# What are these things? - Gravely (Ariens) Pro 50 Mower



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I just got a Gravely Pro 50 Mower, Model Number 47384, Serial Number 00622264.

I know these aren't popular nor well respected, but for free it was worth a try to get it running.

It's in decent shape overall, some rust on the deck, but nothing that makes it unusable.

It's got a Kohler Magnum 18, Model Number MV18S, Serial Number 1914507836, Spec Number 58516, Mfg 1989.

Right now the electric start doesn't work with the key, but it turns over and runs for a few seconds with starter fluid if I jumper the starter solenoid.

I'm trying to find out a couple of things about it.

I would like a wiring diagram so I can track down the starter issue, without tearing open all of the wiring looms.

I'm also trying to figure out what these "posts" are on each side. The paint on each is worn down in a circular patters, but I have no idea what they're for.

They sort-of look like something that might hold a bagger on, but the deck doesn't have an opening for a bagger.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I speculate, but there were aftermarket and home brew deck raising attachments put on these by owners. These may have been arm attachments for arms and chains that hung out over front of the deck.


----------



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!

These are very well integrated, of the same Gravely paint color, and look to me to be an actual Gravely bolt-on product.

I've been searching photos and various sites, but haven't found a reason that these are here!

Gravely sent me some manuals for it, and they refer to it as a "Pro Power Unit."

Maybe there were other attachments besides the mower deck?


----------



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Update!

I worked on this Gravely over the weekend, and fixed the starter issue.

It seems someone had tried to bypass the safety interlock, so it wouldn't start with the key.

To test it, I removed the yellow and white wires from the solenoid, and ran a new wire from the solenoid right to the negative battery terminal, along with the yellow and white wires.

At that point the key would start it, but the engine wouldn't shut off with the key!

After some wire tracing (and having to un-tape and un-bundle all of the wires to trace them) I figured out that the interlock switches in the handles weren't connected properly, and that the interlock module wasn't grounded.

Once I re-connected the switches properly, and removed, cleaned and re-mounted the interlock module, it all works as it's supposed to!

I did a quick carb clean, and got the engine running enough to cut a few acres of waist-high grass, and the Gravely works great!

And I'm glad I got the safety switches working, because at one point when I was cutting under a tree, the mower ran over a thick mass of oriental bittersweet (a nasty, invasive weed that can grow as thick as a tree) and tried to climb it! 

It happened so fast that the front went up, the handles went down, and it was pulling me in with it. I was so surprised at all of this, and couldn't control the machine, that I almost forgot about the safety switches in the handles.

One I released both handles, the motor, drive wheels, and blades stopped instantly!

After I caught my breath and wrestled the machine back off the bittersweet, everything was fine, and I had a much greater respect for both the power of the machine, and the need for the safety interlocks!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Lots of other attachments: Material buckets, sickle bars, snow blowers, curtain sprayers, sod cutters, brush cutters, blades, post hole diggers, saw blades for cutting trees up to 6 inches in diameter, fire wood cutting saw blade attachment with carriage, hiller/furrowers for root crops, spray tanks and pumps, chain diggers for onions and other root crops, generators for portable power, sulky attachments including ride on disc units, hitch units for moving camp trailers and small aircraft, and so on.

Many other companies built attachments for the power units, and most were painted to match. Small farmers built many specialty attachments like irrigation pumps, hay movers, cultivators, etc.

Pretty versatile units.


----------



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!

Do you have any links to photos or other info on any of these attachments?

As I said, I've been trying to find some, but haven't seen anything at all.

I'd love to get a saw blade, firewood saw, or maybe something else if the price is right!


----------



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

By the way, I've found lots of accessories for the older Gravely "two-wheel walk-behind" tractors. I've got a Model LI with a brush mower, and a few other things.

But never saw anything for a "modern" Gravely Pro Power Unit!


----------



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Mystery Solved!

The brackets are for weights that go on both sides of the mower!

I found these pictures on http://www.stevenchalmers.com/Gravely/WideSodCutter/CU_Sod.shtml

He was building a sod cutter, and added the weights to keep the cut consistent.

He said, "These weights and mounts come from an old Promaster 50 that I disassembled some time ago."

Elsewhere (http://www.stevenchalmers.com/Gravely/Home_PushCart.shtml) he said, "When I found a local landscape contractor who was selling a junk Promaster 50 and some other Gravely stuff, I knew I had some great material to work with for the push cart. I used the frame and the wheels of the Promaster to build a very solid platform."

So, there we have it! The weights are to hold down the mower, which I can understand, since in the first few hours of using my Pro 50, the mower deck kept raising up under certain conditions.

That also explains the circular wear pattern on the brackets on my mower, which would be caused by the circular weights bearing down and bouncing around on the brackets.

The more you know...


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I see these things at farm auctions as older folks head off to the retirement golf courses. Once in a while one of my employees comes back with photos from an antique farm and nursery show. 

There is a belt to drive adapter made by Gravely that puts a PTO out front on the newer power units. I have only seen one of those, but they allow use of the older attachments.


----------



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the response!

I got this Pro-50 from someone who had gotten it to take the engine and put it into his other unit, but he found out the other one didn't need an engine, so this one was saved!

As you may have already read, I've gotten it running pretty well, and it only needs a few more things to make it usable and reliable.

I just added up my expenses and, including gas, trailer rental, tolls, and parts to fix it up, I'm still under $170 total. To me, this is/was a great deal!

So, a front PTO Adapter? That would be really slick! I have a 1961 Gravely LI that runs, but still needs some carb work, but it'd be nice to be able to run those old attachments on this "new" Gravely!

I've been searching online for attachments for this unit, since I found that it was called a "power unit" and not "just" a mower.

I'm assuming Gravely wouldn't have called it that if they hadn't planned on other attachments?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Sch (Sep 13, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Lots of other attachments: Material buckets, sickle bars, snow blowers, curtain sprayers, sod cutters, brush cutters, blades, post hole diggers, saw blades for cutting trees up to 6 inches in diameter, fire wood cutting saw blade attachment with carriage, hiller/furrowers for root crops, spray tanks and pumps, chain diggers for onions and other root crops, generators for portable power, sulky attachments including ride on disc units, hitch units for moving camp trailers and small aircraft, and so on.
> 
> Many other companies built attachments for the power units, and most were painted to match. Small farmers built many specialty attachments like irrigation pumps, hay movers, cultivators, etc.
> 
> Pretty versatile units.


Hi I'd like to find a stump grinder for my Gravely 5240, if You have one?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Shawn Kohlbus, address below, he used to built what you are looking for:

https://www.zoominfo.com/p/Shawn-Kohlbus/1749486124

Here is a video of one of his units in action:


----------

